# How the H*** did you do it???



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured this would work. What I'm wondering is how the heck did you guys start out?? I have been looking at starting to do my own snow work but I just don't know where to start, between having to register the company, the insurance, contracts, the money for equipment my head is about to explode!!!:realmad::realmad:

What I'm wondering is how do I get into this business, I'm looking at getting a truck with a plow and going that route but should I start on a smaller scale? I am 21 and in my last year of college and have been doing snow work for a couple years for a company and really want to branch off on my own. Guys please help me out and point me in the right position!!

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, you gotta be all in. All your money gets sucked into it, all your time and all your sweat as well. If you really want to do it, you just kinda gotta dive in. It may pay off or it may not. That's how it is with pretty much any business, but snowplowing is especially hard, because you can't really depend on an amount of money coming in from it. Unless you do seasonal pricing, but that's not very common in my area except with the really big companies. If your gonna do it, start looking for jobs and trucks now. 

Brant


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Couldn't tell ya? I've been a Millionaire ever since I can remember, so I don't have any worries. BUT theres three people I know that can help you who come into mind, JD Dave, Triple L, or Grandview.  tymusic


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What type of college degree are you getting? 
Whatever the answer is...do that instead of plowing! There's too many people doing it now.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

WIPensFan;800085 said:


> What type of college degree are you getting?
> Whatever the answer is...do that instead of plowing! There's too many people doing it now.


Yeah, that too. Forgot to put this in my post.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;800085 said:


> What type of college degree are you getting?
> Whatever the answer is...do that instead of plowing! There's too many people doing it now.


x3. I spent 9 years in a climate controlled office with a pretty comfy chair. Not once at that job did i find myself in a blizzard at 2AM wondering why the passenger side pin on the plow didn't get connected properly, or how I was going to get the plow back on the truck by myself. But at that job I didn't get to spend all my time yacking with these cowboys. So there's a tradeoff with everything.

To answer your question. The quick answer is most of us learned the business by subbing out, and started taking on our own customers. Do some searching on the site, this has been discussed tens, thousands, even hundreds of times.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;800085 said:


> What type of college degree are you getting?
> Whatever the answer is...do that instead of plowing! There's too many people doing it now.


That could be said about going to college.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a business management degree and don't get my first post wrong I will get that degree no matter what, I'm this close and there is no way I'm not getting it!!

From the first time I was in that plow truck I was in love, for some reason I'm just like the rest of you crazy guys and really enjoy doing this stuff!! 

And yes I know this topic has been brought up before and I knew someone would throw out the whole "use the search button" comment but I feel like the majority of the guys that ask aren't serious about it and are just wanting to make some beer money. THAT IS NOT ME!! I am 100% into this and I just need to take that plunge and do it. That is why I started this thread I want some serious input from the guys who have done it because it was truly what they wanted to do


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

wannabeplowing;800107 said:


> From the first time I was in that plow truck I was in love, for some reason I'm just like the rest of you crazy guys and really enjoy doing this stuff!!


Well in that case, you're one of the gang. Or gaggle. I don't know. Hated school, skipped that day.

To start, you need a truck and insurance. Like any business, there's a startup risk factor. Hopefully you have time to start landing some jobs. Maybe the company you worked for before will take you on as a sub. That makes it a little easier. Then it's just baby steps.

Remember What About Bob?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't mean to trivialize your post. Make no mistake about it I hate doing snow removal. It came along with landscaping which I used to enjoy ( it has killed my body ). The best advice I can offer is start small and do a great job. Don't take to much work and not be able to deliver. Word of mouth is big in this business ( reliability mainly ). Remember, do great work and your name will get around.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I need to just take the plunge and go for it, how will someone ever know if it will work if ya don't try!! 

And I wouldn't be able to sub for the guy I work for now, he is the biggest company in the Fargo/Moorhead area and does all work in house being we have a bunch of equipment!! But maybe there are other companies around that I could sub for.

Any other advice from buys would be greatly appreciated!! And thanks for all the responses already.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I pretty much just went down the exact road you're traveling. I'm 23 and finishing out a degree in Construction Management while trying to work my way through. 

Have you taken a look at what it takes to start a business? It's not hard, but it's not easy...if you know what I mean. Actually starting the business is pretty simple, not failing is the hard part. The main reason most small businesses fail within the first year is simply because they run out of money, not work.

What I did was choose a name to operate under. I chose MCM Outfitters. (Mikes Central Minnesota Outfitters) After you choose a DBA(doing business as) name you can chose a business structure. Corporation, Limited Liability Corp(LLC), Partnership, Sole Proprietorship etc. I would suggest you start as a Sole proprietorship under an Assumed/DBA name. To each their own, but this is the simplest structure and a good place to start. You can always file as something else next year when you are more familiar and comfortable with the system.

Once you've registered your business name and acquired a tax ID number you should visit with your insurance company about General Liability Coverage or GL for short. I am with State Farm and I have GL coverage for SNOW REMOVAL and SNOW REMOVAL only. My cost is $60 a month. If you do anything other than snow removal that is considered your MAIN employment you can get GL for that and it will cover SNOW REMOVAL as well. GL coverage follows you everywhere, as long as you disclose your various business activities. For me GL coverage for finish carpenter/general contracting is OBSCENE. So I have signed a piece of paper stating I will not be covered by my GL policy if I am conducting finish carpentry/general contracting work. I only did this because I know I wont for a while and I want to keep my costs down.

After you've done this basic legwork it's time to find work and create some marketing material. I would suggest you create or have created a nice business card. You can buy pre-corrugated paper for printing business cards on your home computer. After that you can make up some flyers, get some truck graphics, and possibly some yard signs. I have been quoted $60 for digital/diecut color graphics on my truck, both doors. $30 for 500 business cards (printed and cut, I created them) from Digital Sollutions in St Cloud. And I paid $20 for 100 color copied flyers. 

As for finding work, post up that you're looking for subwork here, Craigslist, newspaper, Coborns, Cub foods, etc. Take what you can get.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*If you are truly serious, look at trade*

publications, sites like this and others and ask questions. First things first, talk to a good accountant, and your insurance people to make sure you start out of the gate legally and knowing your expenses and exposures. Run it like a business, not a hobby, remember it's not the dollars you invoice, but what goes back into the business after the bills are paid and the slice that hits your rear pocket. Do not be ashamed of making money, after all, as a small business owner you take all the risk, and should be awarded for it. Good luck.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't do that whole talking to an accountant thing. But I probably should have, and probably will before the snow flies. I'd say that's some sound advice.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I started out with a 1976 full convertible blazer 17 years ago doing driveways only and by word of mouth now i run 12 trucks and do 47 commercial locations the best advice i can give you would be to try it out on your own doing driveways,setting up some type of corp.,llc or s-corp, getting a business insurance policy for snow removal services and know that your gonna have to spend money to make money. Then with time,qaulity,dependable service will come bigger and better things plus using your knowledge in business management as well as degree will be a great stepping stone when you start trying to get into the commercial end of snow removal:salute:best of luck to you and i hope my long rant helps you*

nick


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great advice, this thread has been more helpful then the ones I have found using the search function. Please keep the advice coming it really has been a huge help so far and the thread hasn't been around that long!!!

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Started out with a shovel, then runnng behind a Sears snow blower with metal wheels and one speed, graduated to a Gravely with a 42 inch plow then I really moved up, Got a 1946 Willys cj2a with a hydraulic pump between the seats that you pump by hand with your right arm to raise the plow. No heater, vacuum wiper that stopped when the engine was under load, That was over 40 years ago. 

Over the years the equipment got better, the route grew, and I met lots of good customers- average people, captains of industry, rich, poor,widows, widowers and in between. If I ran into them over the summer months I got a great amount of personal satisfaction in knowing that my winter job helped them to do their job.

There is nothing so beautiful as my town, (or your own town for that matter) under the cover of a fres blanket of snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jump in,the water is ice cold!

Big question is do have a truck to plow with?

Do a quick DBA on yourself this way you can get a business account opened up .Call an insurance broker and get 2 quotes one for just plowing and one for a landscaping business with snowplowing.Depending on what you want to plow (driveways/lots) gear your advertising towards that but you need to hurry contracts are all ready going out now. If it's just drives you still have a little time thought.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I believe in living life with no regrets, but if I could do it all over i would have gone for the pension. 

A good friend of mine came over one night with his lifted Ford pickup and plow and convinced me to get into plowing as a sub for the company he worked for. I started fresh out of college, as a sub, could barely make truck payments the first winter, but loved trucks and the freedom, and quickly figured the business out the hard way-no PS or internet back then. The only real advice I could give you is to ask questions and never stop learning. Don't know if I would do it all over again.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I started plowing years ago with a John Deere B tractor with a loader and a plow, no cab, no heater, but I loved it, but there are times when you are out in a blizzard and you can't keep the snow off your mirrors, and your wipers keep icing over, you wonder...what the hell am I doing here...Then you get that 3 to 4 inch storm, sun shining picture perfect day and things come back into perspective.....LOL


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

grandview;800150 said:


> Jump in,the water is ice cold!
> 
> Big question is do have a truck to plow with?
> 
> Do a quick DBA on yourself this way you can get a business account opened up .Call an insurance broker and get 2 quotes one for just plowing and one for a landscaping business with snowplowing.Depending on what you want to plow (driveways/lots) gear your advertising towards that but you need to hurry contracts are all ready going out now. If it's just drives you still have a little time thought.


Technically yes I do have a truck to plow with, its an F150 which is ideal but could work because my first winter would be directed only towards residential accounts so I'm thinking that if I throw some timbrens in the front end and go with a 7 1/2 plow my truck would do the job.

Did you guys talk to a lawyer to draw up a contract to give out to customers or did most of you make your own?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

are you going to go solo, or fund a few trucks? How much money are you looking to invest? residential or commercial? all questions you gotta ask yourself but i guess the biggest question is, what are you going to do between April and November and what are you going to do if you have a bad winter? Poll anyone of these guys on here and must of us do something else, i'm in construction for instance, there are a lot of farmer's on here, just for example. You can't sink a ton of money into something that just isn't going to make you rich and/or keep you busy year around, understand? If you want to dabble a little bit and see if you like it, go cheap,find a driveway or two, then re-evaluate. But it's tough out there. We aren't making a lot of money. I know i plow to pay my bills when we can't lay pipe in the winter and to keep equipment/man power busy and that is the only reason i plow, it's not to support my company because snowplowing can't support a company solely. snow amounts vary too much, profits are like everything else, at a all-time low and commercial properties just aren't spending like they used to for snow removal services.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> The only real advice I could give you is to ask questions and never stop learning.


:salute: That is some of the best advice given so far..


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

The plan for non winter months would be to do lawncare and some landscaping which I have experience in as well. Of course by that time I might have a job in the "corporate world" but I would really like to have a lawncare snow removal company!!

You guys have been extremely helpful so far keep it up. I know there are guys on here that plow with 1/2 tons do you guys think a 7 1/2 foot hiniker doing residentials with my F150 would be a good idea for a beginner


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You got to start out small, you can't go out and buy a brand new plow and truck IMO. I have been plowing for years and my truck is 20 years old. The only reason I bought this truck is becouse my 1983 Chevy 1/2 ton needs a motor and transmition, and I got this truck for a great deal. It's very reliable and it works great. In the next year or two I'm going to buy a new truck and plow but until I have the cash to pay for most to all of it I'm going to run the truck I have now. I hate payments.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ten years ago, I was 50 years old and nearing the end of my "work life" as a psychologist. I'd just bought a 4WD 1/2 ton, so bought a plow for it (never even sat in a truck with a plow on it before) to do my own driveway. Got the wild idea of plowing other people's to "pay for the plow". Decided I'd need liability insurance, so got a few more to pay for the insurance. The next year, bought a one ton with a 9' plow, bought a V-box sander kept growing. After a couple more years, ditched the one ton/sander (the 1/2 ton was already gone) and bought a new 3/4 ton with an 8' straight blade. 

First couple years, I didn't make enough to even pay the insurance, let alone the cost of the plow and repairs to the old 1/2 ton (over $1,000 a year). Last few years, made pretty good money. This winter I've decided I wont be plowing except one private road and my own.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As a psychologist of all people, didn't you say to yourself your nuts for going into plowing?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

grandview;800480 said:


> As a psychologist of all people, didn't you say to yourself your nuts for going into plowing?


*beat me too it scott :realmad:*


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Like many others have said, you need to have something else for the equipment to do in the off (no snow) season. All my trucks are used in my landscape business, for 9 months, which pays for the trucks. Unlike some of the others, I am a "think BIG' type person. If you have the work don't be afraid to build a business. If the work is there and you charge the price of running a business, then you will not have any problems. With all that being said, you should start out in a capacity that allows you time to learn, b/c running a plowing business certainly isn't for the weak at heart. I have been doing this for 20 years and I am still learning. Started with a craftsman 8/24 snow blower, trailer and suv, now we will probably do about 2 to 3 million square feet (some subbed out) of lots and driveways this year. Be business savy and you will do just fine. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

grandview;800480 said:


> As a psychologist of all people, didn't you say to yourself your nuts for going into plowing?


Not really. I got real tired of sitting in the "office" and listening to the "help me". Not everybody, some take responsibility for themselves and use what the VA gave them. The stuff I do now - I make an offer and they take it or not. I don't really care how they "feel" about it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's it Doc get it all out. Would you like to lie down.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mick;800566 said:


> I don't really care how they "feel" about it.


Nice.......


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Many of you have mentioned what will the equipment be used for during the summer months, my truck is paid for and the plow would be paid for in cash so there would be no payments to make, yes the insurance would still be there but the payments would not exsist. But like I said earlier I would be looking into the lawncare and landscaping side as well during the non-plowing months.

Anybody else have input to throw in, I feel like this has turned into a great thread because I feel you guys know I'm not about this just for beer money. So thank you all for that!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you have against beer money?


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

grandview;800671 said:


> What do you have against beer money?


Lol I have nothing against beer money I mean come on that stuff doesn't pay for itself!! I know you are joking around but I'm just saying I want a lot more out of this then just a few extra bucks in my pocket


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wannabe,
You mention that your equip and truck would be paid off. That is all fine and dandy, but as a FNG to the business, make sure you are figuring you rates as though you had payments for all equipment and trucks. That way you are charging enough to eventually pay for a new truck or plow or whatever. As anyone could tell you in this business, plowing and salting definately doesn't make your equipment last longer, if you know what I mean, it will have to be replaced sooner rather than later.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dubliner,

I was scrolling down scanning and also remembering those past times, you couldn't have stated any better!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well Cre said get advice from JD Dave, Me or Grandview.... So here's my advice

Im 20, Have been plowing since I turned 16... When i was 16 I jumped "all in"... I went and bought a brand new 2006 silverado, and a 8' arctic plow... Already had a downeaster dump insert and tailgate salter... My first bit of advice is piss on residential... There's no money in it with a truck... Sure i have about 10 or 12 driveways myselft right now, but i just do them actually for the cash beer money, daytime work when i have nothing better to do... I started out the first year with 5 of my own contracts that i got by driving around looking for places that i'd like to plow and put bids in... I also signed up with a local company and worked as a sub.. I'd plow from midnight to 5 with buddy, then break off and rock my stuff out till 8, run home grab a shower and then go off to highschool... Alot of these guys say you wount make money for the first few years... Well every year that i've been doing this i've mad a crap load of money in the winter... Summer is not half as good as winter work i've found... Right now, at 20, i've done my college and got my degree so its full bore from here on in... Charge a good honest rate, only do the properties you want to do... Dont take on all the work you can, I turn work down all the time, there's nothing wrong with your half ton.. Heck my first truck, my 06 is still out here keeping up beside my 1 ton dmax... But buy good equipment, Finance your plow if you have to, dont cheap out on anything... Cause it might be too much plow or salter or whatever for you this year, but next year it wount be enough.... Great example is I bought a snowex vmaxx 8500 2 yard salter... Didnt have a 1 ton truck at the time, and we ran it in the 1/2 ton...Sure it looked a little goofy but hay why not.... sure enough, the next year i ended up buying a 1 ton truck and now its a perfect match... saved me from selling it and buying a new one, spending money twice....

Anyways this is a crazy long and unorganized post, but thats just my 2 cents... also the only advice i think JD dave has for ya is buy a tractor LOL


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

So here is yet another question, should I stick to a 7 1/2 foot plow and maybe add wings at some point or do you think my truck could handle an 8 footer? I found a good deal on a slightly used Hiniker 7 1/2 foot but I don't think there are any hiniker dealers in the area so that bothers me. But I can't seem to find any decent boss or western 7 1/2 foot plows, which would be the best route?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The F150 is ok to play around with, but that front end will take a beating.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

wannabeplowing;801031 said:


> So here is yet another question, should I stick to a 7 1/2 foot plow and maybe add wings at some point or do you think my truck could handle an 8 footer? I found a good deal on a slightly used Hiniker 7 1/2 foot but I don't think there are any hiniker dealers in the area so that bothers me. But I can't seem to find any decent boss or western 7 1/2 foot plows, which would be the best route?


Stick with the 7.5'. Don't worry about the lack of a dealer. You can get anything you need online in a couple of days. I've only been back to my dealer twice in ten years and that was for warranty work and to get a cutting edge (which I could have gotten online anyway). Plan by have crucial wear (hoses, fluid) items on hand and you'll be fine. Watch stuff like pins and order when you notice wear. Most plows are pretty tough, not much goes wrong with them that you can't see coming (with the exception of blowing a hose). For damage from hitting or running into stuff (ie manhole covers or tree roots), you'll need a welder instead of the dealer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Dealer support is HUGE IMO.... When a motor or valve or controller craps out on you at 2:00 in the morning and its snowing like crazy... An online dealer aint gonna mean crap when you have 15 customers yelling why isnt my lot plowed


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Nearest dealer is 25 miles and closed till 8:00, anyway. No wrecker service either. I've had plenty of problems "at 2:00 in the morning". I just had to figure it out for myself. From blowing a hose and puking hydro fluid to getting the moldboard buried in snow. Even dropped the front end off a bank a couple of times.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I did some searching and it looks like there is a company in fargo that sells a few different plow brands and hiniker is one of them so I'm not worried. Althought I was looking on the Western website and noticed the HTS (Half Ton Snowplow) and was curious is anybody has heard anything about these or if anybody has one, might be something for me to look into being they are designed for half tons.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd stick with the 7.5' on your 1/2 ton. 

I got hooked on plowing when my father "let" me plow his few accounts with his 83' 2wd 4sp chevy mason dump.

I know residentials suck but I wouldn't go after any big commercial accounts until you atleast have a few seasons of work under your belt.

I started with a 79' Bronco with and 8' Meyers and 5 gallon buckets of sand/salt in the back. I still think it's the best truck I've ever plowed with. I just couldn't keep it from rusting out.

After 2 seasons I bought a 79' GMC 4wd mason dump with an 8' Fisher. It was a great truck but was tired from years of abuse from the company I bought it from.

I finally treated myself and bought a 97' F350 and put a 7.5' Boss on it and that was my workhorse for 3 more seasons. It even handled an ez dumper and a sander in the back when I started to pick up bigger parking lots.

Right now my workload is mostly commercial accounts but I still maintain about 30 residentials so I don't lose their lawn accounts.

My advice to someone who is starting out is only to take on the work that they can handle. We all start seeing dollar signs when we want to grow our business too fast. It takes the fun out of this business when you add that kind of stress to your life.

Last year was my biggest sales year for plowing. I had three trucks out and three fulltime workers for storms. I took on as much work as I could possably handle and made pretty good money.

Unfortunatly, I also missed most of the first two months of my second daughters life. I was lucky to be able to be at her birth but had to get back to work the next day and for the next 45 out of 60.

This year I'm cutting way back so I can enjoy this business and be around for my family.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!! I think I've decided to sell my 150 and look for a 3/4 ton that way I'll HOPEFULLY have a truck that will last a bit longer with this whole plowing gig. I would hate to beat up on my current truck like that so I think that would be the best bet. Unless anybody thinks differently...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Like i said, We've been plowing with our 1/2 ton chevy with a 8' blade with wings for 5 seasons now and its been flawless... No mechanical issues with the truck and it has a 1.5 yard salter in the back


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

A 1/2ton will make you some money and get you started. Just don't plan on using it for fulltime plowing ten years unless you replace almost every piece of the front suspension.


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

Triple L;800908 said:


> But buy good equipment, Finance your plow if you have to, dont cheap out on anything


Like the Mega Rev ????

Stay away from first year production equipment! To many times it will cause more problems than what it is worth!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nestech;803424 said:


> Stay away from first year production equipment! To many times it will cause more problems than what it is worth!


I might wait even longer than that.......


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Uh I just can't make up my mind if I just buy the plow for my truck or sell my truck and get a 3/4 ton. I have people telling me the 1/2 ton work and others saying my truck will fall apart if I plow with it! Although I have been looking and I can't seem to find any 3/4 tons that would fall into my budget!


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a 1990 K1500 Z71 with a 5.7 and Western 7'6" Conventional Mount. The truck had around 120,000 miles on when I picked it up. I then installed the used plow. Plowed commercial lots for 8 years with that truck. She was a work horse but after a few years you will need front suspension work as other mentioned FORSURE! So yes, you can get away with plowing with a 1/2 ton for some time and make decent to good money. Repairs happen to anybody. So dont let that scare you out of your 1/2. You already have it. Keep it and put it to work!

I had no majors repairs for about 5 seasons besides basics, tires, brakes, exhaust, oil changes, plugs, battery ect... on the start of the 6th season she was getting worn out though. However, it was a 1990 and fatigue is typical anyways.
Yes I lost my tranny, then ball joints, CV joints, Ujoints, pitman arm and just about all my brake lines and fuel lines. What helps a lot is...if you can turn a wrench. It will help reduce down time and also your out of pocket. Most of us can do basics and have to.

While most of the things I mentioned above did not cost me to break down, the tranny did and so did the Driveshaft that exploded under my bed of the truck. When I got out to look at what just exploded under there, I was surprized to find out that the driveshaft was hollow and only made out of thin aluminum. Thats one difference from a LD truck and HD truck lol.

I was lucky to have a cordless sawzall (Carpenter by trade) in my tool box. So I cut what was left of the drive shaft at the rear diff and pulled the other section out of the tranny. Gimped home in front wheel drive only.Took a week to find another driveshaft. Lucky it didnt snow that week.

While I always replaced parts on both the truckside and plowside prior to the plowing season, I did have a few 3am plow related break downs also. Blew a hose when I hit a sewer cap. Snapped the bolt that holds the chain to the A frame. Lost the pump motor and a ram seal. Its a good idea to educate yourself on how your plow is put together.It will help you figure out whats wrong if its not working and how 2 fix it.

Dont be afraid to bust a knuckle or get dirty.

Plowing will take its toll on everything I mentioned sooner or later. 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton 1 ton ect.... Its more on how you operate your truck that will help reduce break downs then anything. Drive like a wreckless @$$hole and it will be a short season.

I sold the truck after I put it all back to VGC. She had 195,000 miles on her when I sold it also. I would have kept the truck but I just wanted to get a bigger truck. So the guy who bought it got a reliable truck for his 1st plow truck.

Keep spare parts and a nice tool set on hand for repairs. Nothing like pulling off a jobsite with a plow that wont lift because you dont have a 20 buck hose or the right wrench to get it fixed.ect...Hopefully you wont need it but its a must to have just in case.If you ever do loose lift, you can always ram a snow pile to lift the blade and chain her up to GTFO of there.

BTW.. Dont ever plow in Over drive or Tow in OD!

EDIT:

Best of luck man,


----------



## Ray Ward (Sep 10, 2009)

I got lucky, When I was 18 plowed for a guy who wanted to get out of the business. We worked out a deal where I would take over payments on everything and he would transfer all of the accounts to me. Love it ever since!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banger;803513 said:


> BTW.. Dont ever plow in Over drive or Tow in OD!


Oh boy.........


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Ray Ward;803679 said:


> I got lucky, When I was 18 plowed for a guy who wanted to get out of the business. We worked out a deal where I would take over payments on everything and he would transfer all of the accounts to me. Love it ever since!


Wow, thats one great deal there. Should have played the lottery that day also:redbounce


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

2COR517;803683 said:


> Oh boy.........


I must have touched on a beat up topic.

Let me rephraise that qwote....

If your trans is "hunting" for the right gear then yes take it out of OD.This is both for plowing and towing. Newer trucks have better programs to allow the truck to read the condtions and lock the TQ converter faster then the older transmissions. Heat buildup is what kills trannys. Having the right rear gear also is a key factor. I run 373- 410's in all my trucks. Hell, I run 410's in my Supercharged Cobra also.

Dont want to start a huge debate here so do what your book says to do. Was not my intention to give out wrong info If I did

Best of luck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Banger;803513 said:


> I got out to look at what just exploded under there, I was surprized to find out that the driveshaft was hollow and only made out of thin aluminum. Thats one difference from a LD truck and HD truck lol.


Think again... I know for a fact JD Dave took out his driveshaft this spring is his 2500 HD duramax and it was just paper thin aluminum.....

and Nestech is right....dont buy anything thats not tried tested and proven..... I learn all my lessons the hard way :crying:


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Since this thread has gotten a lot of attention and has given me some great advice I have yet another question for you guys. I found a 2002 F350 7.3 diesel with about 96,000 miles on it. It is a reg cab long box and is in very good shape and they are asking $16,995 for it. Does this seem like a good price? This would make a great plow truck and I have sub work lined up for the winter if I can get myself properly equiped so I'm thinking I need to take the plunge and get me a real truck that is more equiped for snow work then my F150. And the F350 does not have a plow on it and never has.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banger;803785 said:


> I must have touched on a beat up topic.
> 
> Let me rephraise that qwote....
> 
> ...


No, but the generic "Don't tow in Overdrive" is very often misapplied. There are guys out there that will think they can't tow a 2,000 lb utility trailer with a one ton diesel in OD.

And if you're hitting OD while plowing, you're not using my truck!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

So here is another insurance question for you guys. When you add commercial insurance to your truck, do you still keep the coverage you had before or does the commercial insurance replace that? And you keep both can you have liability insurance for your personal coverage? Just a few question that came into mind randomly!!


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Diesels are outstading work trucks. Be it a PSD, Dmax or Cummins!

Thats a high price for a 02 imo. I have seen them much lower while also seeing stealerships selling them a bit higher.It sure wont fly off the lot. Dealerships raise prices about this time on all 4x4's and beaters. Its part of the game for them as well to make the most. Imo.... Its worth what your willing to pay but I would not pay that. I wont ever buy a single cab either. I like the room to store stuff or have a back seat ect....*Paying that kind of money you should get the most for it!*

100k on a diesel is nothing for a diesel. Its still a virgin!

People start to get rid of them when they are 250K. Even then its not something you should be to worried about. The key is..... how it was taken care of.

Just use your truck this year imo. It will be fine for qwite some time. If you have your heart set on a big bad PSD then go buy one. It sure wont be a bad investment!

Fixing suspension is just part of the game in any commercial work truck. Its not that big of a deal.

You already have your truck setup. Put it to work man!

With insurance, you dont want to make a mistake and get some cheap fly by night Co. I dont want to name drop but just use a reputable Company. Shop around and you will be fine. I have a fleet so in the winter time my guy just adds "a rider" for commercial plowing onto my exsisting policy. Might be different with other guys but thats how mine works.

All my trucks will never see OD when towing or plowing either. I would rather use a bit more gas then replace a Verter or tranny anyday.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

cretebaby;800102 said:


> That could be said about going to college.


very true, tell me about it, Professionals are over rated


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

You replace your personal policy with a commercial policy. I found that commercial insurance is actually about 20% cheaper than personal.


----------

